# Whats the best Uromastyx species?



## David Alan (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering what is the better uromastyx to buy?
A occlated uromastyx which i know only gets to 12 inches or the egyptian one which gets to 30 inches, whats more friendly?


----------



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

hey, i think uromastyx's r lovely little lizards, in my opinion i'd love either.
i've dealt with a female mali uro and a male egyptian, both where lovely but the egyptian was my fav! the mali was friendly but the egyptian was really friendly, he would love to be taken out of his viv for cuddles...
but then again every lizard is different, each hav their own personalities so dont just take my word for it...


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Hiya I have an Ocellatus and i love her to bits but she is not the easiest to handle, is quite skitish and obviously does not like to be handled, sulks for a while afterwards. She was 18 months old when we got her and we've only had her 2 months but research i've done since suggest that Ocellatus are not the most sociable variety of uro but i suppose if you have them from small and handle them regularly then they can get used to it.


----------



## David Alan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Uro*

Thanks for that still can't make up my mind. what size viv do u need for occlated n egyptian?


----------



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

i think for an egyptian they need either 5x2 or an 6x2 obviously bigger is better


----------



## japes (Feb 24, 2009)

I think occelated uro's are gorgeous, mine is really friendly and has an amazing character but then again I think all uro's do. Definatley worth every penny they will keep you constantly entertained!! 

There are lots of different types id have a look around, you can find some reaally nice ones if you look carefully..I especially like the differnt types of yellow phase uros : victory:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

You will need a 4x2x2 for an occelatus.

I have a male and he's wonderful!! He was 3 when I got him and hated being handled.

When I give him an occassional giant mealworm I use tongs. He is now obsessed with shiny things and happily jumps on the back of my hand so he can try and eat my engagement ring:lol2: He is getting friendlier by the day and is hugely entertaining to watch in his viv.


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got two epytains both completely deffirent one (mr spikey) with had for a year and his like a lap dog always wants to be out playing and sitting on ur lap. Then there's cleo we've had her for two week and is a little phyco at the mo . Hopeful well be able to put them togeather in very very large viv when fully grown.
I would have whole hurd if I could


----------

